# hi



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

hi, everyone, just checking in. How are you all doing? We need to get together and chat. Is there any other time that might be better than Monday night? We need each others' support. Hope you're all feeling fine.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2000)

Hi Geomv! I have been on a slow slide down lately. I feel now I'm, hopefully, slowly getting some energy back. Trying to be very careful not to go backwards again! My problem with Monday eves is just my memory!! I need to look at my calendar more often.







DeeDee


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2000)

Mondays really are a good day for me, but with school just about to be out and other end of the year activities, my schedule hasn't let me be home! I should be back on Monday nights withing the next couple of weeks---


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Geomv:Monday nights are also good for me. I hope to have this computer thing fixed by this weekend. A friend who knows a lot about computers is coming over this weekend. Keeping my fingers crossed. Miss talking to you and the fm pals.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Geomv, Thank you for your reply on my post in the IBS bb. Also thank you for letting me know about this site i will be here more often. I would like to know what time is the chats monday and where at ?


----------

